# Replacement for Megs Endurance



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking to progress from my megs tyre gel, what's the preferred tyre dressing at the moment?
Also using ArmorAll tire gel which I like, but has much sling.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Gyeon tire for me. Used to use gtechniq but it makes michelins go brown so stopped using it


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Driving & the UV rays makes tires go brown not a tire dressing!

Im using Serious performance tire & trim at the moment! Im really liking it!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm liking a strong P.E.R.L. solution - 1:1 at the mo:










Think it's not too shiny but obviously dressed which is a nice compromise. Lasts quite well too.


----------



## pf1982 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks great 
What Michelin are they?


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Gyeon, much better than Megs Endurance imo


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Angelwax Elixir is my go to. Didn't like the oily Gyeon or Megs Endurance.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

gyeon tire or KKD tyresol for me at the minute


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Waxaddict slickrims, durability is amazing


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Infinity wax Rubber wax for me.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use the Autoglym tyre dressing. It's a bit messy being a spray but it wipes up well and doesn't have the sling issues of a gel based product, plus it is pretty cheap on Amazon - http://amzn.to/2jZ8d7g


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

jr2007 said:


> I use the Autoglym tyre dressing. It's a bit messy being a spray but it wipes up well and doesn't have the sling issues of a gel based product, plus it is pretty cheap on Amazon - http://amzn.to/2jZ8d7g


For some reason I always revert back to this tyre dressing, I use a foam pad and just spray it on then apply it to the tyre. Looks great and has no sling:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle

Espuma RD50

Very nice products :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

pf1982 said:


> Looks great
> What Michelin are they?


Michelin Pilot Super Sports :thumb:

http://www.michelin.com/eng/media-r...ot-Sport-Cup-2-and-MICHELIN-Pilot-Super-Sport


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Trying the Carchem Tyre Coat at the minute and I'm thinking it might be a regular.....goes on super easy, seems to be very quick drying and from what I noticed after a 4 mile drive, with it still being rather fresh on the rubber, no sling. Thought it might've gone off a bit by now, what with the wet/salty roads but nope, still got a nice dark wet look on it. Applied it with a proper applicator, upturned the bottle onto both ends and in the middle (just a quick flip) and that is plenty to do a 19" tyres....gives the same finish as Endurance but for ease of application, it's a winner.....I think so anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Autosmart Highstyle for me, great value and durability


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Another tyre dressing question...seriously?!?!
Did you try the search option at the top? There have been lots of posts on this very same subject recently :wall:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Swissvax pneu for me, love the finish, not too glossy and no sling.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My front tyres like megs and rears like highstyle.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> Another tyre dressing question...seriously?!?!
> Did you try the search option at the top? There have been lots of posts on this very same subject recently :wall:


Most helpful, it would have been quicker to type what you use :wall:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

jr2007 said:


> I use the Autoglym tyre dressing. It's a bit messy being a spray but it wipes up well and doesn't have the sling issues of a gel based product, plus it is pretty cheap on Amazon - http://amzn.to/2jZ8d7g


The new high performance tyre gel is very good and a little goes a long way, doesn't sling either


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I use the Megs mostly, it can be messy but I find it easy to get the coverage. I think a lot of it depends on the tyre sidewall texture; on a tyre with a smoother sidewall, I'd probs use AF satin tyre creme. However, there are loads of other products I haven't even tried.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've used 4 brands over the past few years. My out-and-out favourites are Orchard Autocare Glitz and Carpro PERL. 

Glitz actually dries into the tyre but still leaves a glossy finish with absolutely no sling. More layers equal more gloss. It's brilliant stuff. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

What's sling?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Marklocke said:


> What's sling?


Excess product that comes off the tyre during rotation.


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> Excess product that comes off the tyre during rotation.


Thanks

I have no thanks button, otherwise I'd have pressed it!


----------



## simplysimon911 (Feb 2, 2017)

*boot polish*

I use shoe polish and a shoe brush


----------

